# Help Identify this bike OVERMAN WHEEL CO. "VICTOR"



## schwinnut (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello CABE members,

	I am trying to identify this bicycle for the manufacturer, age, style, estimated value. I want to know more about this bike before I offer a purchase price. Please see my other listings too.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 8, 2013)

What are the hubs?


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 8, 2013)

I just had time to go see this collection and snap some pics. I went not knowing what types of bike were for sale. All the bikes I posted belonged to the guys Dad. Sorry no measurements or componant info taken.


----------



## chitown (Sep 8, 2013)

*amazing collection of bikes*



schwinnut said:


> All the bikes I posted belonged to the guys Dad.




Now that the cat is out of the bag so to speak, I would think an auction house would be better suited for such a collection. Copake is coming up and would have better exposure and less craziness then a flood of PM's and phone tag. Though you have done a good job with the pre-sale hype posting all those goodies.

You should have brought some cash for what was in your budget and gotten out of there with a bike or two. Now there are going to be TONS of SHARKS that frequent these waters and a feeding frenzy is sure to follow. Or the son is going to read this thread and contact an auction house. Great collection btw. Good luck with the PM's.

BTW member BIKE: Hope your van still has room. Now we just need scrubbinrims tracking devices and this can get done quickly.


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 8, 2013)

Not concerned with present owner surfing for info, as he has no fundamental knowledge of what these bikes are or even a value. These bikes have not been advertised as he just simply is slammed dealing with his Dad's estate matters. I would like to buy the lot but don't want to over pay. Thank you for your input.


----------



## chitown (Sep 8, 2013)

schwinnut said:


> Not concerned with present owner surfing for info, as he has no fundamental knowledge of what these bikes are or even a value. These bikes have not been advertised as he just simply is slammed dealing with his Dad's estate matters. I would like to buy the lot but don't want to over pay. Thank you for your input.




Well congrats on the opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

How many bikes and values are you looking for? Your list looks long...


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 9, 2013)

1896 ish. $1000


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 15, 2013)

New pictures added today!!!! Still looking for additional information about this bike from all you experts! Thank you


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 15, 2013)

that's still a great bike even tho the frame you can redo with powder coating.it's still circa 1896.Overman Cycle Co. and valued at $1000 its a easy rest redo.powder coat the frame black,and send off the parts to get plated nickel.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how you arrived at $1000 for a complete (appears) mint TOC bike. Please share how you arrive at this number?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 15, 2013)

The early safeties are not my interest in the hobby, but the condition of this machine and that awesome seat have me thinking, I wish it were here.
Chris


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 15, 2013)

here's a referral from 2008 copake 1894 victor sold for $1700. http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...eyword=victor&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En          upon further review of the bike i conclude the value of that bike is $500-$800 by notice of the wrong wheel set.it has updated wheels from the 1920's 30's.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 16, 2013)

Other than the replacement wheels and seat, it's still one of the better bikes in the bunch!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrong newer wheel set (obvious), saddle too new, bike itself more like 1894ish. Still worth $950 or so in parts.
saddle............200
tires maybe.....200
pedals............150
bars................75
chain (if block)100
frame.............150
wheel set........100-150


----------



## HugoHR (Mar 16, 2014)

*All hubs from 1890s for Victor are the same?*

Hi,

Somebody would like to help with this question please: All hubs from 1890s for Victor are the same? also I see a metal rim for this bicycles? Last one, any buddy have a Victor pegs to sell? Please see attached pictures of metal wheel.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 16, 2014)

*wrong*

wrong seat ,wheels ,,chain, worth what you can get it for when and if you get it , not rare ,


----------

